# Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We got cleaning packages up to 25% off for forum members. 850-529-1335

Air duct cleaning/carpet cleaning packages. 20% off

Tile/grout and carpet cleaning. 20%off

Upholstery/carpet cleaning 20% off

Air Ducts/Tile and Grout/Carpet Cleaning 25% off

Services: 
Carpet Cleaning / Stain Removal
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood Refinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out

Serving:
Pensacola 
Gulf Breeze 
Navarre 
Cantonment 
Perdido 
Milton/Pace 
Fort Walton Beach 
Destin
Santa Rosa Beach
Gulf Shores
Orange Beach


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you steam clean carpets? What would you charge to do six rooms? I was about to rent a carpet cleaner and saw your ad.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Acuutech has been doing my carpets and tile for awhile now and I have to say I have always been pleased with his work. Good guy too.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Best in town!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Kelvin dropped what he was doing last Saturday and came to clean my carpets. He did an awesome job!


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Kelvin,

My wife's office needs the carpet cleaned again. Give her a call.


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you willing to come to Crestview to do 4 rooms and a good tile cleaining? I just moved into a rental house and the floors are not very nice. Thanks


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of clients in Crestview. Been awhile butI do make the trip occassionally.


----------

